# rhom vid



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok here is the rhom vid I promised. It is a pretty large file. Maybe if Xenon hosts it, it will be easier and faster to download.

rhom vid


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

FTP to ftp.piranha-fury.com

Login as "anonymous" and upload it. Please transfer it in BINARY format as that is the only way it will stay smooth. Upload it and then tell me you did and I will host it. Thanks for contributing









-Xenon


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Xenon, I followed ur instructions, but I couldn't even log in. please help me out here. I don't think i understand how to upload it to your host. thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CHUD, if you dont have a GUI ftp client, follow these instructions:

1. Open a DOS Prompt Start->Accessories->MS DOS Prompt (or command shell)

2. navigate on your computer to the directory in which your video is stored.

3. type "ftp ftp.piranha-fury.com":rockin:

It will look something like this:



> C:\WINNT\system32>ftp ftp.piranha-fury.com
> Connected to WOLVERINE.
> 220 ProFTPD 1.2.0rc3 Server (piranha-fury.com) [64.177.91.216]
> User (WOLVERINEnone)): anonymous
> ...


4. Type in "anonymous" as the user
5. Enter your email address for the password (or just press enter)
6. type "binary" at the prompt
7. type "put <filename>.wmv <filename>.wmv. Replace <filename> with whatever the video is called.
8. Wait for it to transfer. 
9. Email me.
10. Drink a beer. :rockin:

-Xenon


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

dammit cant you make the link a little more accessible guys:rock:


----------

